# θεία Μαρία



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Η θεία Μαρία, ένθερμη οπαδός της πολυφαρμακίας και μεγάλη γλωσσοπλάστρια και γλωσσοδιαστροφέας, ξεκινά τη μέρα της με το "χάπι της πιέσεως" (διότι έχουμε και επίπεδο), συνεχίζει με ένα "καταθλιπτικό" (ω ναι, υπάρχει!) και ολοκληρώνει με το γνωστό σε όλους μας "λοξοτανίλ" (lexotanil). Ενδιαμέσως, και ανάλογα με το σύμπτωμα, αφού προχωρήσει στην απαραίτητη αυτοδιάγνωση, ανασκαλεύει το προσωπικό της φαρμακείο ανασύροντας θριαμβευτικά το κόκκινο, το κίτρινο, το ροζ ή το μπλε χαπάκι.

Γεια σε όλους σας


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο το _λοξοτανίλ_, δεν το ήξερα. Εμείς εδώ βέβαια είμαστε φίλοι του _λεξοτονίλ_, αλλά, τώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να έρχονται κάτι ραβασάκια από το taxis, χρειαζόμαστε _ληξοτονίλ_.


----------



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Πράγματι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...]τώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να έρχονται κάτι ραβασάκια από το taxis, χρειαζόμαστε _ληξοτονίλ_.


_Ληξοταξίλ_, θα έλεγα...


----------



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Υπάρχουν βεβαίως και οι _ληξοπρόθεσμες _δόσεις.


----------



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Μπαρδόν. Οφειλές


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ωραίο το _λοξοτανίλ_, δεν το ήξερα. Εμείς εδώ βέβαια είμαστε φίλοι του _λεξοτονίλ_, αλλά, τώρα που έχουν αρχίσει να έρχονται κάτι ραβασάκια από το taxis, χρειαζόμαστε _ληξοτονίλ_.



Του λεξοτονίλ; Του λεξοτονίλ; Μα νόμιζα πως είχαμε συμφωνήσει για το Λεξιτανύλ[SUP]©[/SUP]™[SUP]®[/SUP]*!
Μ' αυτά που κάνετε θα χάσουμε και το πάτεντ και τη μίζενς από τη μαμά εταιρεία.



daeman said:


> Νεότερα νέα από τις έρευνες που διεξάγονται νυχθημερόν στα Λεξιλογικά εργαστήρια προτείνουν την απόπειρα αντιμετωπίσεως του ουσιωδεστάτου τούτου συνδρόμου (_σύνδρομον _διότι αφορά πλείστα όσα επίθετα καθώς και συνθέσεις εν τη ρύμη του λόγου εκάστου Λεξιλόγου, παραδείγματος χάριν την προαναφερθείσα στο υπόμνημα υπ' αριθμόν 101 ανωτέρω _λεξιταινία_) δια της χορηγήσεως του άρτι ανακαλυφθέντος εκ των εν Λεξιλογία εν λόγω εργαστηρίων ηρεμιστικού σκευάσματος *Λεξιτανύλ*, το οποίον ενδέχεται τόσον να καταπραΰνει τα πράγματι άκρως ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα του ανεπιθυμήτου προαναφερθέντος συνδρόμου, όσον και να αντιμετωπίσει ριζικώς τα αίτια που το προκαλούν.
> 
> «Μ' ένα Λεξιτανύλ ξεχνιέσαι, αράζεις και τανιέσαι.»
> Ησυχία, παρακαλώ, συνθέτω το τζινγκλάκι, εκ παραλλήλου με τη συγγραφή του φύλλου οδηγιών του φαρμάκου.


Ενώ άλλοι προχώρησαν σε επόμενο στάδιο:



Themis said:


> drsiebenmal said:
> 
> 
> > Να γράφουμε όχι μόνο τη Λεξιλογία αλλά και *όλα τα εξ αυτής παράγωγα* με αρχικό κεφαλαίο Σ !
> ...



* Λεξιτανύλ με ύψιλον, τανύσεως σημαντικόν.

*Λεξιτανύλ *τώρα! Και τέρμα τα νιτρογλυκερίδια και οι τριαξονικές!


----------



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Εξού και το έξοχο ρήμα _λεξιτανύζομαι_, ήτοι (παραφράζοντας τον Τριανταφυλλίδη: τανύζομαι [παθ. προφ.] σφίγγομαι για να ικανοποιήσω μια σωματική ανάγκη μου] "σφίγγομαι για να ικανοποιήσω μια λεξιλογική ανάγκη μου". Τι ωραία που ήρθε κι έκατσε!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

daeman said:


> Του λεξοτονίλ; Του λεξοτονίλ; Μα νόμιζα πως είχαμε συμφωνήσει για το Λεξιτανύλ[SUP]©[/SUP]™[SUP]®[/SUP]*!
> Μ' αυτά που κάνετε θα χάσουμε και το πάτεντ και τη μίζενς από τη μαμά εταιρεία.



Έχω πλακωθεί στα Λεξιτανύλ για να ηρεμήσω και να ξεπλύνω την ντροπή.


----------

